# Do you guys ride to relieve stress???



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys rode to help relieve stress?? My wife has been saying that when I get back I am less tense...

I am going on a ride this evening. Not a really long one, just out to my property and around the surrounding gravel roads. I got some terrible news today about my grandmother. Cancer has been rampant in my family for the last year. It seems like when I am on my Brute things just aren't that bad...


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about your grandmother. Riding is a good stress reliever for sure...unless something breaks during the ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Or else I use too. Probably why my stress levels are worse now that I dont have a wheeler. :-( sorry to hear about your grandmother. Went through it last year w/ my grandfather.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree, riding is a good stress reliever. I do the same thing, I hop on the bike and ride around the property almost every night, sometimes with the wife sometimes by myself with a cold one in my hand.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Yes riding has always relieved stress for me!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Me too, sorry about your grandmother...but yes, a good ride is good for the mind and soul....I think.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

riding is good stress reliever for sure sometimes it makes you think a little more about the problem, sometimes. and sorry to hear about your granma, mine passed away couple months ago from old timers, i know thats not how you say it buts its easier to wright it like that lol


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

great stress reliever, but it has not rained here in texarkana for the last 2 months and i havent been able to ride. my wife is doing a rain dance everydayso i will calm down


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to about your gram and i do think it is a stress relever but i think my wife gets stressed because she always says dont brake anything.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I definitely think it lightens the load off your mind. I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother...I just learned about 3 months ago that my mother (43 yrs old) has cancer in the bones....been out riding every weekend that I have the chance, and she really enjoys the pics that I bring back for her, brings a smile to her face as well since she loves to ride.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the kind words. I went for a little ride, enjoyed the heat for a bit. Then went back home and tried to perfect my pour from my new kegerator I hooked up a little bit ago in my basement. I think I need to get another kegerator for my barn at my property!! Then life is good...


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother. In the mornings, I like to ride to the top of a ridge behind my house and watch the sun rise. In the evenings I take a cold one with me and watch the sun set. My wife says I'm a better person on the days I do that....lol


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry about your grandmother 
I think helps with stress at least I'm to busy riding to thinking about anything other than having fun, plus my wife says that I'm more relaxed when got back from riding.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i definitely ride for stress relief. nothing like hopping on the WR and forgetting whatever it was that had me so riled up. wind on the face cures a lot.

on the flip side, i also have stress when i ride at times. this old lady ticked me off at a 4-way stop and i can tell you she was scared shatless when she looked in the rear view and i was doing a wheelie with my front tire just above her trunk. this was about 3 weeks ago. lol 
she really coulda messed me up if she wanted. all she wanted was to get away tho. im sure she had some choice words coming out her mouth in that white buick riviera she was in.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother. No one should have to experience it. 

Count me in with the group who says "yes". Then again it doesn't have to be a quad. When things are going rough for me, hopping in the vehicle and hitting the highway does the same thing. It takes you away from all the woes....even if it's just temporary.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

almost every day, theres a gravel pit 3mi away,the owner does not care if you ride as long as you do not trash the place up, an stay out of the sections they are working, then theres red creek atv park 14mi from me also,


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldnt say that i go out solley to relieve stress but it does seem to melt away when im behind the handlebars.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Im currently on an extended atv trip that showed as I was on some hard times, and let me tell ya... there's something calming about trail breaking in full camo. Sorry to hear about your grandma. Im sure I speak for everyone when I say we got your back!


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys! I was able to get out and ride on the holiday. Also did some shooting... What a way to get away from the daily grind... 

I was talking to my grandma and she told me that what was making her feel the worst was seeing her kids and grandchildren so upset. I just told her there are alot of prayers for her and then proceeded to tell her about my trip out to my farm to ride my brute. She enjoyed hearing and it took her mind off of her troubles a little while.


----------

